# Bomber Command Nose Art Database



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2022)

The Bomber Command Museum of Canada has a Nose Art database covering over a thousand entries of aircraft in Bomber Command. It's searchable by name, nose art type, or aircraft type. Check it out here:

Nose Art – Bomber Command Museum of Canada

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2022)

Awesome stuff,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2022)

Cool!


----------

